# Interested in B12 4WD?



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

I hav a complete (standard) '89 Nissan sunny/sentra 4WD super saloon. Engine blew up Ga15 so hav replaced with Ga16D all done apart from few vacums etc. Just sitting in driveway not running and going to waste. Will sell car cheap if any one keen to put some effort into shipping?


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

pics please VERRY INTRESTED


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey can you dig up some pictures of your super saloon.PLZ.








is it like this one?


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

um hard to tell by just seeing th rear of car, diffinatly has on spoiler but yeah i think that looks about the same. Not at where car is at the moment. 

Heres some photos of when i first got the car, bin sitting for a while so not this polished up still the same. Mite be able to get some more photos next week if required. 

The Cool Group999

The Cool Group999


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

sorry this is a japan car i have found . it has the CA16DE FWD tho.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

DAM steering wheel is on the "wrong" side.

How mutch do you want for it?


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

Was wondering how long it was going to take before someone would pick up on that, but actully it is on the RIGHT side, but think of it unique Well make any offer of what its worth to you but take into account what shipping would be...? Have no idea what tht would cost.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

Well honestly I think I would pay WAY (like 4000 euro) to much for the shipping to Belgium and I would use the car for parts. So sorry. I won't be buying it.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think that car is really cool. I didn't know Nissan made a 4WD saloon. In the US we got the 4WD Estate [wagon]. I absolutely love mine:



















I removed the GA16i and swapped in a GA16DE into it. 

Do you have any pictures of the rear of the car? I'd love to see what kind of emblems or badges Nissan used and what they say.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Red,

Where'd you get that picture? I looks like a factory brochure. Are there any pics in it you can scan?

Mike


----------



## stiggy (Jan 28, 2007)

Mike look Æü»º NISSAN DATSUN / NISSAN
or Ž©“®ŽÔCM‘å‘S - “úŽYƒTƒj�[‚ÌCM

i have Sunny B12A Traveller 1.6 4WD too, nice car, so much fun to drive,now at winter time 
greets from czech republic


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

stiggy said:


> Mike look Æü»º NISSAN DATSUN / NISSAN
> or Ž©“®ŽÔCM‘å‘S - “úŽYƒTƒj�[‚ÌCM
> 
> i have Sunny B12A Traveller 1.6 4WD too, nice car, so much fun to drive,now at winter time
> greets from czech republic


 Hello stiggy and welcome to the boards.  

Thanks for those links for the Nissan pictures. I am amazed at how many really great model Sunnys they made for the Japan homeland market. Lots of twin cam 4WD's too! I enjoy my B12 4WD wagon in the winter too!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Makes you wonder why Nissan never brought the twin cam B12 to the United States, as where everywhere else seems to have it. I would have loved to have a CA18DE in my B12, but I had to end up settling for a GA16DE. Nissan needs to bring some good stuff over, and stop giving us the "shaft". No offence Nissan.


----------



## stiggy (Jan 28, 2007)

My ´88 B12 4WD Traveller 1.6 SLX (E16i) 8valve - no motor swap plan, i like original, but never say never, i know


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

That looks terrific stiggy! Thanks for posting the picture. Your car appears to be in excellent condition. How many miles [or kilometers] are on it? Tell us a little about how you found it and how long you've owned it, etc.


----------



## stiggy (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi,

first: Sorry for my english ok ?  written step by step extern dictionary

i paid 500€ two month back, not too much for rally classic car as Nissan is he ?  My two friends from same city (Cheb) are Nissan virtuosos  first with Sunny GTI CA18DE and second has CA18DE but he has bore 2.0cc, 9000 rpm, 200hp. 0/100 km/h = 5s with two person 6s . I was infected.
Car was imported to germany car market at 87, first registration 88 and me is third owner.
Car was fulltime garage, no rust (but i know where found  
Driving 4wd is new for me - conffesion, but powersteer makes me mad  i am at training mode
220 000 km (i think its half of life) 4000 by me.
Repaired by me: clean brake, change water pump, ignition cables, all lubricators, rear exhaust bolt tube clamp work, kléber winter tyres
heavy duties: change clutch (slide gently 1k - 3k rpm) then power is ok, fuel piping i have suspicion, and reconstruct full hand brake power

I have two B12A Nissan CLUB - Member detail
second is death 1986 GXE at 300k km but can be my nissan megastore


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks very much for taking the time to write your reply with the external dictionary. 

Your second '86 B12A was very nice too! What happened to it?

Have you ever seen the thread about my GA16DE engine swap in my B12 4WD car?: http://www.nissanforums.com/b11-b12...place-ga16i.html?highlight=GA16DE+place+GA16i

Mike


----------



## xyz (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi, interested in your car. Is it still for sale? pm me. Cheers


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ziggy,

I ran my 4WD B12 in an all night winter rally this weekend. I added some Hella 4000 rally lights for this event. I'm not sure where my co-driver and I finished yet, but we ran very well and had an great time. All of the roads were in the mountains and snow covered. I ran on four new Nokian Hakkepelliitta 2 studded winter tires. Oh, I forgot to mention that I added an R160 limited slip rear differential from a Subaru. It works *very* nicely!


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

oh man, luckyy. i will buy that from you and pay shipping and everything if you want to send it to america. i want a awd sunny soo bad. are those things common in nz-australia area? if so im moving there.


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

Yup forsure i can jack that up for you, i can sell u car for cheap but freight will be biggest part of it if your a still willing to pay. Theres a few around but its still not an every day car unless you really look for them - Like i have never seen one other than mine on roads.


----------



## stiggy (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Mike,
nice to hear about  you both are winners!
Here is my sunny at "warm" winter time this year. but mountains are white  yesterday i ran across my country (locality) and was so happy  thank you for inspire with subaru LSD part. Have a nice kilometers (miles)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Great pictures of your car Stiggy! Thanks for posting them. 

I am happy to be able to see how the badges look on the rear of the car. I see the "4WD" marking is on the black part next to the right taillight. That's interesting. 

Here's another summertime picture of my car.


----------



## stiggy (Jan 28, 2007)

Mike, badges on my second 86 sunny










i grab some best photos soon


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Very interesting Stiggy, thank you.

Wow, I almost forgot that you own _two_ of these cars! Your '86 has a black bumper and black corner moldings for the rear glass. Maybe the glass was replaces once? Tell me about the one amber and one clear reverse lamp lenses. Is that original?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Whatever happened to this car? Curious to find out.............

Dee


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

It still at my parents house, sitting doing nothing lol.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

DAniel62 said:


> It still at my parents house, sitting doing nothing lol.


That is not good at all! What will cost nowaday to ship a vehicle of this magnitude? I'm interested, but don't want costs to exceed reality. I have enough serious FWD sentra, but a 4wd sedan would be a treat as well.

Dee


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dee,

Believe it or not after 5 years or so, my very successful and great running GA16DE swap is not enough for me any more. I need more power. Funny how that works right? 

I'm looking at *this* CA18DET on ebay. The only thing is, it has no wiring harnes or ecu. I would imagine I could use a modified CA18DE harness, but how can anyone use this engine in the US with no ecu?

Mike


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Dee,
> 
> Believe it or not after 5 years or so, my very successful and great running GA16DE swap is not enough for me any more. I need more power. Funny how that works right?
> 
> ...


I don't even play with the stock ECUs, however, it can be done. Back in the day, I was the first to be a guinea pig with Jim Wolf Technology in getting the pulsar ecus remapped for turbo. At first it was nightmarish resulting in some melted pistons, but it eventually worked itself out and I think they did a pretty good job after the kinks were worked out. I have an AWD harness in my garage which would allow you to use either the bluebird's ecu or the sylvia/180sx ecu. But as for myself, I tune with a standalone and have been doing as such since late 2001. Or if you can find a sylvia/180sx harness and know how to wire "Voila".............

I figured somewhere along the way, you'd hit that brickwall for power. I mean the GA16DE is a cute engine that's alright for a little performance, but a CA16DE will tear that thing a new butt, let alone a CA18DE or CA18DET or even a CA20DET (coming very soon). There is a way for the B12 gang to be more competitive in this ever-changing performance scene, but B12 owners have to be realistic and know that the power plants provided with these cars are insufficient regardless of what you do to it. If you don't spend, don't complain. Besides, none of the B12 owners should have car payments which means if they have a decent job andn ot a lot of bills and responsibilities, why not make the damn thing faster:idhitit: .

Dee


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Guys,

I just looked back over this thread and it appears that stiggy and I kind of hijacked this thread. Sorry about that, but we got excited when we saw B12 4WD, because threads about them and people who like to talk about them are scarce. Just like our cars are. 

Daniel, I posted the pics of your Super Saloon! A 4WD B12 saloon is cool car!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> I don't even play with the stock ECUs, however, it can be done. Back in the day, I was the first to be a guinea pig with Jim Wolf Technology in getting the pulsar ecus remapped for turbo. At first it was nightmarish resulting in some melted pistons, but it eventually worked itself out and I think they did a pretty good job after the kinks were worked out. I have an AWD harness in my garage which would allow you to use either the bluebird's ecu or the sylvia/180sx ecu.


 Thanks for the reply Dee.

I hear you about the stand alone systems, but I'm not seeking 300 or 400 hp. I'd be happy with the stock CA18DET power and would rather have the factory ecu for perfect drivability. I'd rather not have to deal with irratic idles and off idle stumbles at part throttle, etc. BTW, what are stock CA18DET's rated at for horsepower? I'm guessing 170 maybe? I'd keep the top engine intercooler and a probably add a wrx hood scoop. I wonder if/how tacky that might look?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Thanks for the reply Dee.
> 
> I hear you about the stand alone systems, but I'm not seeking 300 or 400 hp. I'd be happy with the stock CA18DET power and would rather have the factory ecu for perfect drivability. I'd rather not have to deal with irratic idles and off idle stumbles at part throttle, etc. BTW, what are stock CA18DET's rated at for horsepower? I'm guessing 170 maybe? I'd keep the top engine intercooler and a probably add a wrx hood scoop. I wonder if/how tacky that might look?


Yeah, they run about 175hp at the flyweel from factory which not too shabby for a little motor on 5-7psi of boost. If youkeep it stock, then you should be just fine. It still would be nice to see an AWD CA18DET powered B12. I'd do it for the sheer experience and just to be different (as if that isn't already the case ). Don't worry about the high-jacking thing, no one else is posting on it. You guys have really nice B12s and I hope you all keep them in this condition as well. I'll take it you're old school like me, so I believing in taking what I got and working with it.

Dee


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dee, I have a couple more questions. I know nothing about these JDM engines everyone on ebay is selling, other than they are supposed to have about 30,000 miles on them. 

My question is, these engines are now 10 to 14 years old. How can *any* of them have low mileage these days? Where are they getting the cars these are coming from?

I'm going to wait until I find a seller that offeres the whole package with the harnesses and ecu. Do you have a favorite or recommended source I go to?

Mike


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Dee, I have a couple more questions. I know nothing about these JDM engines everyone on ebay is selling, other than they are supposed to have about 30,000 miles on them.
> 
> My question is, these engines are now 10 to 14 years old. How can *any* of them have low mileage these days? Where are they getting the cars these are coming from?
> 
> ...


Most of the AWD CAs generally have low mileage, but the RWDs vary. If you really wanted this as a package deal, I can possibly get a friend to import the whole set-up for you. It will take a while though because he has a container already leaving Japan. As for stuff on ebay, at least with engines, I try to avoid them. I know a bunch of folks who've been burned including myself from ebay stuff.

Dee


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Dee,

PM sent. Mmmmmaybe one more question?  

I can find out anything I want to know about SR engines and transmissions specs online, but where do I go to look up CA18DET specs? I am interested to see what the gear ratios are in the AWD trans. I am wondering if they have the really nice close ratios like the Classic SE-R's have. I would imagine they use the same basic RS5F32A trans?


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey guys, even though i dont say a hell of alot i am still here reading over the posts. Dont worry about the hi-jacking thing - its interesting what you guys have to say about these cars. I havnt met any one yet that has even know of this car let alone anything about thm!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Daniel,

I agree, there just isn't very much discussion about these cars. I would love to see a picture of the inside of your Super Saloon car too. Particularly of the shifter. I am wondering if it has the full time 4WD or the earlier push button with the solenoid actuated transfer case. 

Other interesting facts about these 4WD B12 cars and the unique parts that they use: 

1. The power steering rack has a little faster ratio than the 2WD B12's.

2. The shifter sits up a bit higher than the 2WD B12's due to the transfer case hump in the passenger floor. I like the slightly raised shifter position. 

3. The ride height is increased by about an inch on the 4WD B12's. This is accomplished by using 1" taller front steering knuckles [or spindles]. In the rear, Nissan used unique rear springs and struts. The struts are longer and do not interchange with the 2WD's. Same for the rear coil springs. They are not only longer, but they are tapered as well. The coils are smaller in diameter at the top.

4. They've also got underbelly protection from the factory. There is a tubular metal cage that bolts to the frame to protect the oil pan and transaxle.

5. They also have a lower final drive. In the case of my US market B12 4WD, it's got 4:47 final drive gearing instaed of the 3.89 in the 2WD B12's.

These cars are cool. The only thing they lack from the factory is power. That can be fixed though.  

Mike


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

DAniel62 said:


> Hey guys, even though i dont say a hell of alot i am still here reading over the posts. Dont worry about the hi-jacking thing - its interesting what you guys have to say about these cars. I havnt met any one yet that has even know of this car let alone anything about thm!


I want that little cart you got Daniel! And blown, I'llbe in touch with you real soon.

Dee


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

wow all them little differences - thats pretty cool. as for you boost_boy, i think we can arange something if you are prepared to spend the cash. Are you close to any ports the receive containers? Could find out a rough amount.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

DAniel62 said:


> wow all them little differences - thats pretty cool. as for you boost_boy, i think we can arange something if you are prepared to spend the cash. Are you close to any ports the receive containers? Could find out a rough amount.


I live in Miami where there's the port of Miami. Look into it and see what it would cost to ship this puppy to sunny Florida. I promise I will slap an CA18DET in ASAP:idhitit: !

Dee


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Man I'd love to see one of those on our side of the pond. And I can't think of a better guy to have it than the boost man himself! :thumbup:


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok will do, have to first find out how to go about it! lol but love to see something like that happen to it.


----------



## stiggy (Jan 28, 2007)

Mike: i think it is classic europe lights kit .. red is fog light and white is for rear velocity stage (hehe my english) ... sorry for me was later ..but i dont understand your question at first... but now when i write some messages with JunRaymond from Phillipines i come for my big mistake .. its not normal for all world ) Jun have both rear lights white lol ) Nissan CLUB - Messages with JunRaymond .. ok ok .. i must learn more about my car  Amber blinkers is both (all rear 4 / on 2cars) original but i dont know why on 86 is tint smoke ... 
Have a nice Easter weekend and keep your wheels on road !  
PS: Mike exist any "online" literature on our 4wd cars ? postbox: stiggy at centrum.cz (2GBmail)--- thanks a lot .... 
i know only weblink to phatg20 and everything what they have thanks for another


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

So dee....ever find any of those AWD CA18DETs? Blown310...I'm fairly cirtin that the final drive on the B12 4wd is 3.7:1 and not 4.47:1...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

SENTRASER said:


> So dee....ever find any of those AWD CA18DETs? Blown310...I'm fairly cirtin that the final drive on the B12 4wd is 3.7:1 and not 4.47:1...


Yes, the rear diff ratio is 3.70, but the front is 4.47 to 1. The difference is built into the transfer case gearing which makes both ends 4.47.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

blownb310 said:


> Yes, the rear diff ratio is 3.70, but the front is 4.47 to 1. The difference is built into the transfer case gearing which makes both ends 4.47.


Ah, okay, just making sure...I just got a R160 3.7 LSD diff so I wanted to make sure I didn't waste my money. :woowoo:


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

P.S....I need that grill!!!


----------

